# I Need Your Help Choosing My New Reel, Please!!



## ilinimud (Mar 27, 2009)

I got the itch to buy a new reel, but thier are so many awesome choices. I honesly am going round and round on this one here are some of my thoughts: I have a Revo S, and like it a lot. The Revos seem like a great all around reel. I also have an Accurist PT, it cast like a dream, but i hear Quantum has some issues. All i hear about is Shimano, and surely not everyone can just be trying to promote these on thier own. I mean they have to do pretty good for a lot of people to swear by them. I had a Daiwa Megaforce (i know it is LOW end) and it was junk, kinda burnt me on the Daiwa, but some people love them. Pflueger looks to have some nice stuff coming out, but i have heard some people say they wouldnt use a free Plueger.

One of the reels i keep coming back to is the Ardent, anyone ever used one?

Also, i am listing a Other category in the poll. If you think thier is a better option, please let me know in the thread.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give. Here are pics of all the reels in the poll.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't use baitcasters, so I can't help with the poll, but I'm bettin' you'll be getting a lot of responses 8) .


Good Poll ! 8)


----------



## redbug (Mar 27, 2009)

very tough choices I know that if you buy the revo you can get free pair of sun glasses 
I just picked up the president and it is a very smooth reel that looks well made.
I have several dawia reels and love them but mine are the zillions and are a bit more expensive than the one you picked.
I have the pt burner and cant say anything bad about it.
Ardent has come a long way from their first reel i have played around with it at the shows but never used one.
I a sure that I have been of no help at all but i voted for the ardent that might be my next reel 

Wayne


----------



## fish devil (Mar 27, 2009)

:twisted: I voted "other". The TD Zillion. Smooth, reliable, tough describes one of the best reels ever made. Look on E-bay for lower prices.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 27, 2009)

REVO, REVO, REVO. The SX need I say more? Best bang for the buck! IMO. I own a Revo S and it performs flawlessly. I lubed it up this past winter and it is even smoother than out of the box and that was already like silk. Very user friendly reel and palmable.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm...I cast my own vote for the Ardent. I have never even held an Ardent reel, but for some reason i am stuck on it. This is tough!

Also, this may sound stupid, but the fact that with the purchase of an Abu Garcia reel you can choose either FREE sunglasses, FREE jacket, or 20 bucks off the price is big to me. Makes me feel like they are trying to help give back...


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 28, 2009)

Depends on what you're using it for. For an all around reel, the Citica is relatively cheap and it will perform well. Those reels will take a beating and keep on going. That would be my pick.

My thing with Daiwa vs. Shimano is that even the lowest end Shimanos won't crap out on you in my experience.


----------



## darb79 (Mar 28, 2009)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> REVO, REVO, REVO. The SX need I say more? Best bang for the buck! IMO. I own a Revo S and it performs flawlessly. I lubed it up this past winter and it is even smoother than out of the box and that was already like silk. Very user friendly reel and palmable.



I agree. I have a couple SX-L's and I love them. I have them paired up on the loomis cranker and bronzeback. They fit my hand well. I also use a curado for the steelhead, Its not bad. I feel like I paid for the name rather than the reel. I like the Quantum's as well, the energys are a little heavier, and on a cold day, I'm talking really cold, the unpainted cold steel will accelerate the hand freezing process. Plus they have a little larger frame that makes it a little harder to palm. Hit whatever sporting shop you have and request a demo on these reels your looking at. If they give you a hissy fit about spooling up the line on the reel, just have them use the same line. Of course, not all shops have a spooling station, but the ones that do should be willing to do this for you.


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I voted "other". The TD Zillion. Smooth, reliable, tough describes one of the best reels ever made. Look on E-bay for lower prices.


I agree if you have the extra cash go with the zillion i have 3 and love them...


----------



## slim357 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well out of what you have listed the only reel ive had is the curado, and i wasnt a fan. I have two revos stx, and love them, havent tried the s or sx though. Ive never seen an ardent so i wont pretend to know anything about them. So i guess im not really any help, good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 28, 2009)

> I like the Quantum's as well, the energys are a little heavier, and on a cold day, I'm talking really cold, the unpainted cold steel will accelerate the hand freezing process. Plus they have a little larger frame that makes it a little harder to palm.



The Quantums have been revamped for 09'. I have held the new Energy PT, and it is abour the same size as the Revo. My Accurist PT from 08' is bigger like that, but they changed the baitcasters to be smaller.

By the way, thanks for all the help so far everyone.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 31, 2009)

Well it was a HARD decision, but i finally pulled the trigger on a..........Pflueger Patriarch, 6.4:1, standard spool. It was close between that and the Energy PT, but i really think i will like the Dual Braking on the Floooger. I thought it was out of my price range at first, but found a great deal on FreeBay. 

I had actually made up my mind to get the Curado E7, but then i realized they didnt have the 6.3:1 ratio in the $179 model, which bummed me out. I already have a Burner, and dont think i would like a deep cranker (5.0:1) I went to Gander Mtn, and handled all of them. I really liked the Daiwa HSTA, but in the end, i think Pflueger hit a homerun with the Patriarch. I went against everything i read on the web about Pflueger, some people are just WAY to brand loyal that they cant give any other company a good word. The fit and finish seemed real good on the display model, and they have a soft touch thumb bar which is pretty neat. Also, Pflueger is in the Pure Fishing family now, and this reel seems to have some Revo-like features, but is lighter than the Revo.

I will try to do a report when i get some time with the reel. Pflueger also has a reel out called the Asaro which looks better than the Citica E. IMO Might try it out one day.

If you cant tell my head was spinning trying to make a decision on the reel, but at the same time i brought my new Carrot Stix back for a refund. EVA grips, and a VERY unconventional feel just isnt for me. So i picked out a Powell 706CB for this reel, and i will use it nearly exclusively for the best lures ever, lipless crankbaits!!

BTW Redbug. I felt the Ardents at Gander Mtn, and IMO they belong in the trash! They were in a locked display so i dont think just anyone could have jacked the reel all up. You actually had to ask to see them. I did think they were pretty comfortable, but felt rough, and noisy. Also, they brake system in weird, and the side plate took forever for me to get off. Just thought i would let you know my opinion since you said you were going to look into them. Woudlnt you know the Manager of the fishing Dept. and Gander swares by them. LoL. Just shows that everyone is different.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 31, 2009)

congratulations!

I haven't checked out the Patriarch yet, interesting to hear about the Ardent though. Mike Cork from Ultimate Bass gave those the thumbs down too, since they don't have left wind it's a no brainer for me.
I agree on EVA grips, I gotta have cork grips.


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2009)

you should love the new reel good luck and enjoy

Wayne


----------



## BassMajician (Apr 1, 2009)

i voted for the curado E7. if you get one and are unhappy with it, i will buy it from you! 

OOOOOPS! didnt realize you already bought something!


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 2, 2009)

LoL, yeah i was going to go with the Curado, but they didnt have the gear ratio i wanted in th 200 size!!?? Whats up with not having a 6.3:1??


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 5, 2009)

Well i got my Patriarch in. Im not too sure how i like it yet, since i have only had it 1 day, but i did fish with it all day. It is the furtest casting reel i have ever used, but i was having some trouble with backlashes. I was sure that was 1 thing i wouldnt have to worry about with the Dual Cast Control (centrifical, and magnetic) but i dont think the magnetic was working right, it was REAL windy and with the dial on 5 or 10 seemed to make no differance.....I guess i will keep using it to get a feel for it. Maybe its me.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 5, 2009)

You just have to get used to a reel with that spool going at higher RPM's. It was the same when I first got my Revo and Accurist PT. Also the wind doesn't help. Just spend more days using it and getting it dialed in properly.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 7, 2009)

Well i got my Powell Max in today. 7ft Heavy Power, Moderate Action, for rip baits, crankbaits, spinnerbaits. I will be using it with my new Patriarch for lipless cranks (best way to fish ever!!!). My initial thought of the rod is great. Its light, comfy, and strong. We are in the middle of a cold front now, i got a sunburn saturday fishing, now it is 34 and snowing!  I will try to post back with comments on how i like the combo. I dont know if a lot of people on here like fishing lipless cranks, but this will be my primary combo used since i can catch fish on a lipless no matter what. Hopefully the Heavy power wont be too much, but i did some research and found that most people like the #6 power rating for lipless cranks. I will probably be buying a cheap E Glass rod for my regular cranking.

Russ, if you happen to read this, could i get your opinion on your Powell compared to your Gloomis rods?


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, what all can i say about the Powell Max. It is fantastic! I took a Crankin Carrot Stix back and bought this rod and i could not be happier. I got out today to do some fishing, and found some big ol' slab Crappies that were spawning and they were just killing the Red Eye Shad! Also found a good pocket of Bass, the biggest only being about 2.5 Lbs. I only had 1 fish come un-hooked and it was my fault. I was trying to test the limits of the rod and got a little carried away. LoL. I was a little worried about the #6 power of this rod, but it seems to be just perfect. I wasnt planning on using this rod for lipped, and lipless crankbaits, but i think i will try it. 

Bringing the Carrot back was a good gamble, it was good for lipped baits, but just didnt meet my needs for the lipless. I also think the Powell is more sensitive, and stronger. The cork handles are lovely also (i hate the foam junk). The ONLY thing i dont like about this rod is the hook keeper. It is down all the way on the blank in between the split grips, right where i pick my rods up at. The butt piece of cork could be a little longer too, but those two things are just nit-picking.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2009)

I know how you feel, I am soooo happy with my powell max. Of course I have not caught anything on it yet, but the fishing around here for bass has been crap lately. It will heat up soon though. I got mine a little over a month ago and have been using it since. I have a 7'6" Hvy ex-fast telescoping rod. I got it mainly for jigs and frogs, but it will definately be seeing some swimbait action. I agree that the hook keeper is in a bad spot, especially if you are using a bait with trebles, but with jigs and other single hook baits its not bad at all. I will definately be adding many additional powells to my collection, for the money, they are one of the best rods out there. Another great thing about powell is the huge selection of sizes and actions. 

Good luck with your rod.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the Powell 7'6" rattletrap rod and it is awesome. They make a great rod for the money and I hear thier customer service is grat too.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet rod I was looking at powell for a while, for both a flipping stick and crankin rod, I ended up going in different directions on both, maybe next time Ill go for a powell.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 10, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> I have the Powell 7'6" rattletrap rod and it is awesome. They make a great rod for the money and I hear thier customer service is grat too.



They make a rod specifically for rattletraps??? I must have missed that.....


----------

